# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  new to breeding

## fulner_20012001

well i had 2 4 foot long ball pythons givin to me come to find out there both males so i took them to the trade center where i have a friend that is a breeder an traded the smaller of the 2 for a female an now have the big male an a female that he said was a breeder but she has never been so far so i would like to ive seen them try to lock an i just got her 2 days ago an he told me she was in prime for breeding any tips or any help would be nice i also picked up a male an female white spot gecko an have had a female so i now have 2 females an a male an lookin forward to have babys for the snakes an the geckos but i need more info on all of the breeding im im lookin at every thing i can to find out more

----------


## xdeus

Wow, that hurt my brain.  Remember kids... punctuation is your friend.

From what I gather, you exchanged one of your males for a female and immediately placed them together in order to get them to breed?  First off, it's considered very poor practice to place snakes together before an adequate quarantine period.  The new snake may have infected your existing male with a host of different illnesses or parasites.

Now about breeding... perhaps if you described their current conditions and asked specific questions regarding breeding we could assist you more.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> well i had 2 4 foot long ball pythons givin to me come to find out there both males so i took them to the trade center where i have a friend that is a breeder an traded the smaller of the 2 for a female an now have the big male an a female that he said was a breeder but she has never been so far so i would like to ive seen them try to lock an i just got her 2 days ago an he told me she was in prime for breeding any tips or any help would be nice i also picked up a male an female white spot gecko an have had a female so i now have 2 females an a male an lookin forward to have babys for the snakes an the geckos but i need more info on all of the breeding im im lookin at every thing i can to find out more


First quarantine 30 to 60 days before even thinking of breeding then lot of reading; there is plenty of good info out there if you look for them. 


And of course ask yourself those questions? 


Are you prepared to breed?

Are your BP proper weight to breed?

Have you thought about incubation? (You gonna buy an incubator, build it?)

Can you provide proper individual housing for hatchling?

How you prepare to breed rodents to start hatchling on live?

Are you prepare financially to provide for several additional BP for an undetermined amount of time?

----------


## fulner_20012001

well i have a 60 gal tank, screan top with a 100 or a 150 wat sun glow light and i use the the cocanut bark for the bedding an i have kind of like a dog dish for water

----------


## xdeus

> well i have a 60 gal tank, screan top with a 100 or a 150 wat sun glow light and i use the the cocanut bark for the bedding an i have kind of like a dog dish for water


What are the temps?  How are you measuring the temps? Do they have any hides?  Do you have two cages for your snakes, or are they kept in the same cage constantly?  Are you planning on artificial incubation or maternal incubation?

----------


## ZEKESMOM

First maybe you should check out the care sheet for ball pythons and check out setting up their tank properly. There are many good posts here. Use the search field for the tank set up and the caresheet is listed in the caresheet forum. 
Are you planning on housing these snakes together? That is a big NO NO :Wag of the finger: 
Welcome to the forum and take advantage of all of the great and experienced keepers and their posts. :Smile:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> well i have a 60 gal tank, screan top with a 100 or a 150 wat sun glow light and i use the the cocanut bark for the bedding an i have kind of like a dog dish for water


Sun Bulb? Why? 


Don't tell me you BP are house together? Because if they are the first thing you need to do is to provide proper husbandry for each individual, before thinking about breeding. BP are solitary animals and should not be housed together and you also need to quarantine new snakes. 


1 Snake = 1 Enclosure (30 gallons tank is sufficient) = 1 UTH = 2 Tight Hides = 1 Thermostat = 1 Water Dish = 1 Thermometer / Hydrometer 


Here is where you need to start http://www.ball-pythons.net/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&id=59

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32800 


Once you can keep both BP successfully in separate enclosure and provide them with proper husbandry you can re-think the breeding question.

----------


## fulner_20012001

well im not stupid i picked up the female from a friend at the trade center and i have known him for about three years as for i know he is a good breeder and takes care of all of his pets an he wouldnt give me or at that even try to sell a pet that has anything what so ever wrong with it.
now with that in mind it is a 60 gal tank with one water dish screen top an coco bark because i cant find the repta bark any more witch i liked because it holds water better and its much better to me for keeping the humidity around the right % , now that has been said i keep temps about 90f with the humidity at 40-60 and i have a Thermometer / Hydrometer that is a manual gage an i have been keeping an eye on it tryin to get the humidity right if it drops to 40% i add more water to the bedding an wait about half hour an look at it if its around 50% then im happy, when i was bringing the snakes home i only had one bag to bring them in so there for they had to be in the same bag an when i was taking them out they where locked _and I didn't want to bother them_ so i left them an picked them both up an put them in the tank ,the next day there back at it she moved around the tank alot and after the 2nd lock shes been laying in a ball on the cool side of the tank and i have been told many times there no need for hides and if u didnt know when i first got both males they where in poor everything havent been fed in who knows how long no water an 2 shed skins in the tank along with poo every where so i cleaned the tank put new bedding in it got a light for the tank for god sakes there was no heat on it at all and it was in the 60s out side an fed them both 2 small rats an brought them back to health in a about a month or two so if all of u want to dog me for leting the male and female do there thing and not take them apart then i dont know what to say to that other then have a nice day

----------


## rabernet

Oye, your typing hurts my head!!! 

It doesn't matter if you know the guy or not - you should still practice quarantine.

----------


## jglass38

> well im not stupid i picked up the female from a friend at the trade center and i have known him for about three years as for i know he is a good breeder and takes care of all of his pets an he wouldnt give me or at that even try to sell a pet that has anything what so ever wrong with it.
> now with that in mind it is a 60 gal tank with one water dish screen top an coco bark because i cant find the repta bark any more witch i liked because it holds water better and its much better to me for keeping the humidity around the right % , now that has been said i keep temps about 90f with the humidity at 40-60  and i have a Thermometer / Hydrometer that is a manual gage an i have been keeping an eye on it tryin to get the humidity right if it drops to 40% i add more water to the bedding an wait about half hour an look at it if its around 50% then im happy, when i was bringing the snakes home i only had one bag to bring them in so there for they had to be in the same bag an when i was taking them out they where locked so then agan its not like im going to pull the males pecker out of the female (    getin it on) so  i left them an picked them both up an put them in the tank ,the next day there back at it she moved around the tank alot and after the 2nd lock shes been laying in a ball on the cool side of the tank and i have been told many times there no need for hides and if u didnt know when i first got both males they where in poor everything  havent been fed in who knows how long no water an 2 shed skins in the tank along with poo every where so i cleaned the tank put new bedding in it got a light for the tank for god sakes there was no heat on it at all and it was in the 60s out side an fed them both 2 small rats an brought them back to health in a about a month or two so if all of u want to dog me for leting the male and female do there thing and not take them apart then i dont know what to say to that other then have a nice day


Wow..

----------

